# my new sig + ava



## BakuFunn (Oct 17, 2008)

so...
What do you think?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 17, 2008)

Too big mate. Way.. too big. Sorry. Not doing it for me.


----------



## JPH (Oct 17, 2008)

Alright, I think, just check your PM (you need to remove the bottom text of your signature, please, so that it will fit the GBAtemp board rules).


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 17, 2008)

Like my new one?

yours is too messy


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 17, 2008)

That was embarrassing.
juggernaut: wut?


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't want to piss you off, and I kindly give you some advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If you want to make a great avatar and siggy, you have to look at :
1. The picture, I mean, more colourful are better and high quality is better.
2. The meaning of your siggy and avatar
Sometimes, they cannot describe the true meaning of what they make, that's why the result is going worse. You have to know the reason why you make that picture.
3. Note that, in internet rating, they rather choose that more effects you have, it is better. So, try to using different effects and try to experiment it.
4. Someone's picture, why he could make that picture better than me. And then, try to experiment to it, that's is the only way to become an expert photoshop. See and Learn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, from what I saw from your avatar and siggy, you are using :
To siggy perpective :
1. Using 2 sprite that are colourless.
2. Using 1 monster background without any effects.
3. You are using blending mode, am I right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are using blending mode to :
1. Monster background to monster sprite that are colourless
2. Monster background to Starcraft II logo
To avatar perspective :
- You just crop it from siggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- You add BAKU to it.

So, this is what I recommend :
1. Remove the colourless sprite. If you still want to use it, just make it more transparent.
2. Try using more effects to it, from which effect you know, one by one, try to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Starcraft logo no need to blend with the monster background. Instead, just make it normal and add some effects to it. For example : Try using icy effects to Starcraft II, nice huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. For the avatar, try just crop the monster background, it is better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, I have 1 background that might inspire you to do better. This background is from my 6th project of photoshop.



Spoiler











You could ask me via PM or MSN if you are still not understand or still have some unanswerable questions.

I rate you : 7/10 and my answer is : Yay!


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks, wichiandy, ill try to improve it. 
So this is what i should basically do-
add more effects
crop a better ava

Ok, thanks! Ill try editing it and re-upload it.

Oh, and a question- how am I supposed to use those nice effects, such as the ice effect you mentioned? 

Oh,and thanks (or did i already say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 18, 2008)

The base of Icy effects is, clouds~~! (it's in your filter > render > clouds) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Surprised? But how? That's it, you need to see more designed wallpaper that used photoshop to learn from it.

Based from what I experienced, icy effects has 5 versions :
1. Using clouds.
2. Using Plastic wrap.
3. Using wind and crystalize. > http://www.comeandphotoshop.com/icy-text-style/
4. Using blend mode (this one is weird, but effective) > http://www.newtutorial.com/?p=6
5. Using brushes (this one is for the lazy designer, but very easy to do it, just search for icy brush, and voila done~!)

Oh, I like using PM if you could, MSN might be better too.


----------



## jabjab (Oct 18, 2008)

more important than effects is some actual coherency. 
ATM looks like a nice 'alien' with 2 handdrawn things stuck ontop.
The avatar is a zoomed part of one of those stuck on parts - still not really worked out what it is yet. Guess it looks like a guy from what looks like legs, maybe a guy in a helmet with a weapon - avatar being the part without legs is even less clear.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a muted colour scheme. But I agree that the avatar is zoomed in too far, can't even tell what it is.


----------



## Raika (Oct 19, 2008)

erm what's your avatar? i cant tell whether its a monster or some abstract thing


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

Your avatar seems kinda blurry, but your sig looks really nice


----------

